# AAPC E/M audit Tool Question



## mslowe (May 12, 2010)

For purposes of the AAPC E/M Audit Tool, is the patient presenting to the ED (absent additional documentation) classified as:

    New Out Pt/Consult Pt Level 

                    OR

               Est Pt Level

:confused


----------



## ashack63 (May 13, 2010)

In the ED, coding for the ED professional side, a patient presenting is always considered a new patient - never a consult. It is also POS 23, not inpatient
Hope this helps, 
Anne


----------



## KatHopkins (May 14, 2010)

ER patients are always "new".    
Unless it is a *scheduled* revisit, for example a wound recheck or second round of IV antibiotics.


----------



## mitchellde (May 14, 2010)

ER visit levels do not come as either new or established they are just ER visit.  You use the 99281-99285 levels.


----------

